# Any luck with anything to help restore emotions



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone had any luck with any medication any treatment or anything to help restore emotions to any level at all. I am completely dead inside I can't feel anything and I wouldt give my arms and legs if I could just feel love for my kids just one more time. If I could restore to some kind of functional level I don't have any quality of life.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

I've felt some flickers of muffled emotions here & there recently..very muted. It's like they're there somewhere, but the signal is blocked. I've been like this a while now so you have my condolences on this dreadful symptom. It seems like a symptom that medication rarely helps people with, though can resolve with time.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Atypical and SSRI combo (low dose of both) restored my ability to feel things again at a reasonably human level....Took away the flat numb nothingness feeling...I can now laugh again, cry again, feel excited, feel interested in things etc etc....

Most of all the Atypical took away the overwhelming fear and paranoia i was experiencing...This allowed me to compose my mental state enough to start improving...Without it I was and am f****d....Life saver in my book...

Atypical = Dolmatil (200mg once a day IN THE MORNING)

SSRI= Citalopram (20mg once a day IN THE MORNING)

I have a theory about Atypicals...Its always recommneded to take them late in the evening as they cause sleepiness...I actually believe the opposite...Take it in the morning instead...Maybe Im just totally wrong but my experience has been taking it in the morning gives better effects...I believe in a way that if you take it late in the evening you almost sleep off the decent positive effects and as a result the medicine doesnt have the same effect the next day...Its like it wears off during sleep almost...

As regards SSRIs on their own...They in my experience are useless for chronic DP as a standalone treatment...It has been my experience that SSRIs are like a complimentary drug to Atypicals...The Atypical does all the hard work whilst the SSRI helps improve mood etc....

Atypical in my experience took the overall power and fear from my DP (whilst not eliminating it) This in turn allowed me to start functioning again at a reasonable level....Before it I was chronically DPed, incapacitated and seriously suicidal...After a couple of weeks on it I could function again (I even went back to work)

Before Atypical I was a ZERO out of ten.....After Atypical I became a SIX out of ten...Vast improvement from where I was...Im a regular 6 out of ten now with an occasional dip down to 2 or 3 maybe...But not that often anymore thankfully....

Im living proof for all the anti psychiatric medicine brigade out there that meds can and do save lives and are not the evil they always describe them as...

Medicine was my last hope...It worked thank god! And i can live a reasonably ok life now because of it...Im never great and im rarely s**t...Im just ok! and thats fine by me...


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

If I could could function at any level that would be amazing. I was never a fan of medication but I would do anything to get any quality of life back I'm currently taking 50mg to 100mg of trazodone so I can sleep. 125mg of Trileptal and 50mg of Lamictal and haven't had any Improvement.
I'm starting TMS tomorrow, I'm really hoping for something with that.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

So I started doing TMS I've been doing it for 2 days but I have been thinking about how you said Eddy about taking an antipsychotic and antipsychotics are supposed to decrease the dopamine receptors in your brain from what I've read and the TMS increases release of dopamine I'm just really confused and I would love to just making this stop ????????


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

its more complicated than something just increasing or decreasing dopamine, so don't get discouraged there. its great to read and research but the professionals are supposed to go the leg work for that. not you. have you received a diagnosis of DP/DR and a care plan? i see way too many people on here trying os sort this out alone.

i have had an awful experience with the mental health team in the UK but I'm trying my hardest to get heard and get seen. tomorrow i will f them up, because they still haven't referred me to the DP unit or given me proper medication or help for my addiction. i really am hating them.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I received the diagnosis from four different medical professionals. But no one seems to know what to do. They just say yep you have depersonalization and it's just going to take time.... that's literally what I get from everyone. So if I'm not doing the leg work trying to save myself there isn't anyone else out there trying to do it for me.


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a daughter too and really struggling to interact with her.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

losthearheart, i totally get what you mean. it isn't good enough. even a support group would be ok, but we desperately need professionals.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

losthearheart, i totally get what you mean. it isn't good enough. even a support group would be ok, but we desperately need professionals.


----------



## Riekas (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm currently on Pristiq and it has helped me feel emotions for the first time in over a decade. It's still on fairly rare occasions, though, and I usually only feel strong emotions, but at least it was a start. During my next appointment, I'm going to try to talk my doctor into letting me try out more medications (or maybe just adding on), but we will see. Of course, if I have any luck with something new, I'll start a thread on it.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mirtazapine for me after 3 months at 15mg, sometimes 30mg. It certainly did not happen over night


----------

